# Jean Claude van Bear



## Ken Morgan (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghgg_fukbvU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## seasoned (Jun 19, 2010)

Martial arts, everyone is doing it.  Very cute.........


----------

